
Machine Learning in JavaScript - Bondifrench
https://bondifrench.github.io/ml-in-js/
======
Bondifrench
An overview of the current landscape regarding libraries to enable Machine
Learning in Javascript. Was presented during the recent CampJs, presentation
made for a non-expert audience willing to go beyond web-development and expand
into Machine Learning

~~~
jjude
This is a good collection of resources (both code and concepts). Thanks for
sharing.

